# Got it Done



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After not drawing any tags this year (0 for 4) I figured archery elk would have to do. My buddy and I hiked 2 miles in and set up Saturday morning for elk/deer. We were in a very rugged area with steep terrain and decided to sit a while and watch for any animals. I was cow calling periodically and had a bull bugling close by, we never saw him. I cow called a few more times and within minutes had a cow walking towards us, she stopped 25 yards away looked at us and then turned her head to look up hill, that's when I stood up drew my bow, took a deep breath, she turned her head and looked back at me and I let the arrow fly taking out both lungs. She ran about 80 yards and was down. I shot her at 9:00 AM we cleaned and dragged her 1/2 mile down to a trail, we then quartered. bagged and hung all the meat in the shade and walked 2 miles out to the trucks. We went back in the evening and loaded up the pack frames with the meat and hauled her out. It was a hell of a long day and a ton of work but alot of fun. (Hoyt Ultratec bow, Easton Axis full metal jacket arrow with Muzzy 100 gr. 3 blade) A big thanks to Monte for all his help with this cow.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Got R Done*

Good work. Congrats!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Got R Done*

Very nice! Sure a lot of animals being bagged by you archers from this forum.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job there. Nice shot two.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice work...looks like some delicious hamburger to me!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go. Should eat real well!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

YUMMY!!!!!! Nice shot,


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Way to go Rob!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Rob!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was cow calling periodically and had a bull bugling close by, we never saw him.


You never saw him because he was sitting in bush wearing camo with a bow in hand. :lol:

Congats on the cow.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats should make some nice steaks. 8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys! It was a blast hunting and seeing so many elk this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and thanks again for the fishing poles!!


----------

